
A thoroughly modern particle system (2009) - webdva
https://directtovideo.wordpress.com/2009/10/06/a-thoroughly-modern-particle-system/
======
pixelpoet
Author of this article is also the creator of new vfx system Notch:
[https://www.notch.one/](https://www.notch.one/)

Besides that he's a legendary member of demogroup Fairlight as noted below.
One of my favourite people to talk to at demoscene events :)

------
gmueckl
This is old, but it is still an incredibly good writeup of how one can achieve
beautiful and impressive GPU particle effects. I loved the demo when it was
released and I have watched it again and again over the years. It has a
mesmerizing quality to it.

~~~
arianestrasse
What demo are you talking about? I don't see any links to something like that
within the article itself.

~~~
jharsman
Demo is called Blunderbuss, by Fairlight:
[http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=53950](http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=53950)

Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCpYH8yDK8g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCpYH8yDK8g)

~~~
arianestrasse
Awesome, thanks for the links!

------
jayd16
A flaw in this technique is that you only get particles from things on screen.
If you want particles to fall from off screen down or float up into view, you
have to compensate with a traditional CPU particle emitter.

